# Coding 15220 with excision 11606



## mlangford (Jun 27, 2012)

I understand the section notes with excision of malignant lesions to allow separate closure with FT graft 15220.  Another coder is getting edits that do not allow and excision with graft, whereas I do not get any edits at all with our coding software.   Any comments would be welcome.
Thanks,  MEL


----------



## JessH2618 (Jul 6, 2012)

Not sure why she is hitting edits for a FT graft with an excision.  The only things she can't bill with an excision is a simple repair, which is already included or an adjacent tissue transfer.  And in the case of the adjacent tissue transfer (flap), then the excision should NOT be billed.  I've run some of the codes through my editing software and not hitting the edits that the other coder is getting.


----------



## maryawinfield04 (Jul 17, 2012)

IS A COMPLEX REPAIR (13121) INCLUDED IN A ftg (15220)? BECAUSE I'M GETTING AN EDIT STATING THAT THEY ARE.

THANKS


----------

